# Failed to bring up eth0

## linuxcare247

Networking is not starting at boot.  As root I can dhcpcd eth0 to get adhcp address.I have a 3com 3c920 (3c905x compatible) nic.  

My guess is I don't have the proper drivers loading at boot time, just aguess.  So I went into the kernel looking for the correct NIC to select:

> [*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) 

>    < >   Sun Happy Meal 10/100baseT support                              

>    < >   Sun GEM & Apple GMAC support   

>    [*]   3COM cards                                                      

>    < >     3c501 "EtherLink" support                                    

 >    < >     3c503 "EtherLink II" support                                  

>    < >     3c505 "EtherLink Plus" support                                

>    < >     3c507 "EtherLink 16" support (EXPERIMENTAL)                   

>    < >     3c509/3c529 (MCA)/3c579 "EtherLink III" support               

>    < >     3c515 ISA "Fast EtherLink"                                    

>    <*>     3c590/3c900 series (592/595/597) "Vortex/Boomerang" support 

I don't see anything for 3c905x or 3c920....

linux # grep "CONFIG_VORTEX" `find . -name "Makefile"`./drivers/net/Makefile:obj-$(CONFIG_VORTEX) += 3c59x.o mii.o

linux # modprobe 3c59xmodprobe: Can't locate module 3c59x

Now I'm confused!  

I don't seem to have it configured correct in the kernel and I don't see a module.

How is the NIC working at all?  What can I do to get this working?

Oh yes, I have checked etc/conf.d/net to make sure eth0 is set to dhcp, and I

 'rc-update add net.eth0 default'

It's important because I can't start ssh.....

I need to implement VNC w/SSh...help me please.Thanks,TJ

 :Sad: 

----------

## Telamon

Putting an * next to the driver in the kernel config means that it is built in, so you don't need to load it as a module later.

What message do you get when you try 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

 after bootup, but before/instead of running 

```
dhcpd eth0
```

?

Also, can you post the output of:

```
egrep -v '^#|^$' /etc/conf.d/net
```

----------

## linuxcare247

The Gentoo box is down..  :Sad: 

I went to reboot and somewhere during the boot it just stops.  I'm stuck troubleshooting it because I can't read the text on the screen once it starts booting the kernel.  Any help to get the text display correct would be great.

Thanks..

TJ

----------

## meyerm

Are you using a framebuffer? Then try to force it to a "normal" mode with "vga=" oder sth. like "nofb" (I don't recall the exact name of the option, but I think you can find it quite fast).

----------

## linuxcare247

One of my co-workers says the fuzzy text reads:

cannot execute /sbin/rc

This is where the boot hangs.

Can anyone lend insight on this?  I'm booted into Knoppix now and I don't see anything under /sbin/rc.....Please help...TJ

----------

## Telamon

Hmm, it kind of sounds to me like when you rebuilt your kernel, you didn't include support for the filesystem type (ie, reiserfs) that your root partition is on.  Try booting with your old kernel, and see if that works.

BTW: The /sbin/rc when you boot from Knoppix is the /sbin/rc of the Knoppix CD, not of your Gentoo system.  You'd have to mount the gentoo filesystem and look under there.  IE, 

```
mount /dev/hda3 /mnt ; ls -al /mnt/sbin/rc
```

----------

## linuxcare247

Thanks for your reply.  I do understand Knoppix, thanks anyway.  I have scratched this Gentoo system and I'm currently rebuilding...Thanks anyway...

TJ

----------

